# UPS Beeps



## Trains (Apr 19, 2007)

How do i turn off the annoying beeping noise the UPS makes during power cuts ?


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Do you have a program installed for settings on the UPS unit? If so, you can likrly turn it off there. If not, I think you would benefit from installing the program that came with the UPS.


----------



## Trains (Apr 19, 2007)

there was no software that came with the UPS =S


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please tell us the make and model of this UPS. Some can be silenced, others can not.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm guessing it's a little,tiny transducer on a pc board. Get a pair of earplugs from work(or from somebody who needs them on their job),preferably the bell-shaped ones & some silicone sealant. Glue one of those earplugs to the offending sound emitter. You might get creative & slice a bunch of 'em into discs & stack a mound over the offending noise-maker. I must caution: if you don't feel comfortable about taking the unit apart,have a qualified person do it! I.E.,unplug unit,ditto for internal battery,& plug in a lamp into one of its outlets. When the lamp goes out,your safe.:smile:


----------



## Trains (Apr 19, 2007)

My UPS is Power Tree S650B. I'm gonna try out what Minster9 said. =D


----------



## hopscotch38 (Jul 6, 2010)

This is something that has bothered me for ages. I just purchased two new UPS's for my gear. I know the beeping noise when I sleep wouldn't go over at all, so I opened one up. (My UPS's don't have USB ports or anything that connect to a computer to turn that beeping off...

First thing, the beeping comes from a little cylindrical plastic drum with a hole in the center that has two hair-thick metal disks in the middle, that do something together to make that infernal beeping racket. Whatever you do, don't take a pair of pliers and try to rip the thing out, (One of my less than brilliant ideas!) as it is connected to the circuit board. This will result in no beeping, but the UPS will stay in battery mode and not switch over to mains even when it is plugged in.:4-thatsba

So, if you stick a match in this little hole in the center, push hard, the two plates press together and bingo! the noise is either greatly reduced or gone completely. However, holding a match in place for the foreseeable future may become as annoying as the beeping!:laugh:

The UPS has 4 screws and comes apart in two halves. The top half houses the circuit board, the bottom part holds the battery and at the back are the power sockets. Since the noise emitter is located on the circuit board at the very front of the UPS, I noticed that when both halves are almost together, I could see that there was nothing in the way of the noise emitter, except 5 inches or so lower, the bottom half of the case. Based on theory previously, I found that a short 6 inch bamboo skewer (like what you find through meat on a BBQ) shortened by about inch, to more or less the measurement from where one end touches the metal disks inside the emitter and the other is wedged to the floor of the UPS (when its the right length) will apply a good level of pressure to the disks that (in my case) completely stopped the beeping and the UPS works just the same as though I hadn't touched it.

The easiest way to work with this is to hold the UPS with the front end upright, both halves of the UPS just wide enough to get your fingers and a small light source so you can see where to stick the skewer in to the noise emitter and once in, close the case gently until all the way home. You'll know if the skewer is too long as it will bend and you'll hear a gentle snapping noise, so just get another one and take off say 1/4 inch and try again. It can be a bit fiddly but it shouldn't take long at all once you have the balance.

Just make sure the UPS is off at the switch on it and unplugged (obviously) when you open it up. I must admit I was a bit nervous to start with, but since I didn't electrocute myself in the process or set fire to anything, I am simply ecstatic with the results...!
:grin:


----------

